# Suggest a LED Monitor for ~6-8K



## 008Rohit (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm bored of my old 14" CRT and wanna throw it away and get a new LED monitor this new year. The title says it all, suggest guys...

I'll most probably buy locally (Kolkata) unless I find some really great deals online.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Dec 27, 2011)

Dell 21.5" -S221HQL  	LED : HDMi  	1920 X 1080 - 5 ms  	- Rs 8000
 Samsung 22" - B2230  	LCD: Dvi  	        1920 X 1080 - 5 ms  	- Rs 7600


----------



## 008Rohit (Dec 27, 2011)

reniarahim1 said:


> Dell 21.5" -S221HQL  	LED : HDMi  	1920 X 1080 - 5 ms  	- Rs 8000
> Samsung 22" - B2230  	LCD: Dvi  	        1920 X 1080 - 5 ms  	- Rs 7600



If only that Samsung unit was a LED one!


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Dec 27, 2011)

another option can be from Benq G2222HDL - 8k


----------



## 008Rohit (Dec 27, 2011)

pulkitpopli2004 said:


> another option can be from Benq G2222HDL - 8k



That's 8K including Tax?

Anything 22" made by Samsung/LG for 8K?


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Dec 27, 2011)

i believe Dell / Benq are worth.. 
samsung/LG are not so good comparatively.


----------



## Xbox (Dec 28, 2011)

Go for Dell or Benq..they have good models in this category... Samsung and Lg better suited for TV sets..

am using Dell ST2220L...


----------



## 008Rohit (Dec 28, 2011)

^^

Thanks for your suggestions. 
How is AOC or iBall or Frontech?


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Dec 28, 2011)

dont even think on such brand dude.. Stay away from such brands..


----------



## reniarahim1 (Dec 28, 2011)

yup...dont go for these brands. either dell/benq/samsung.


----------



## 008Rohit (Dec 29, 2011)

I have beleif in Dell and Samsung. But is BenQ a trustworthy company? How's their after-sales service?


----------



## reniarahim1 (Dec 29, 2011)

benq is having good reviews..don't have personal experience though.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Dec 29, 2011)

i'm using one Benq G2220HDL.. its colors are very good.. brightness too...
after sale i wont think there would be any issue in services.. their service centers are nt having bad image atleast.


----------



## sanithkk81 (Jan 2, 2012)

Check out this AOC razor series slim monitor which would be value for money monitor

AOC Monitor

Given below are the reviews
AOC E2243FWK - LCD display - TFT - 21.5" Review | ZDNet

From LETSBUY.COM you can get this monitor
Buy AOC 22 Inch LED Monitor (e2243fwk) at Best Price in India - Also find Specifications, Photos, Features & Reviews


----------



## R0ad|<ill (Jan 5, 2012)

I bought this one a couple of weeks back to connect with my ps3. Works like a dream for the price! 

Dell ST2220L


----------



## khmadhu (Jan 11, 2012)

+1 for  Benq  LED's    its VFM...


----------



## rgsilent (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm also looking for a full hd monitor. After reading this thread I've shortlisted Dell and BenQ. Now which one should I go for? Both look good. Dell doesn't come with DVI cable though and I have a 460GTX which doesn't have a VGA port. Although I have a DVI to VGA converter which I'm using right now too. What would you lot recommend?


----------



## R0ad|<ill (Jan 16, 2012)

@rgsilent: The Dell ST2220L I suggested above came with a DVI cable AND a VGA cable.


----------

